# Problems with automated fans



## Tacopult (Mar 11, 2018)

Sorry if this isn't the right place for it, but I'm having issues with my chicken house. I use a Chore-Tronics 1 to maintain a consistent temperature, air pressure, etc. Recently, the air vents aren't opening when set to "auto", just closes, but it does open and close when switched to manual controls. Furthermore, there are two fans that stay "on" indefinitely when set to "auto". Any idea what's wrong?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi and welcome!
I would suspect crossed wires somewhere.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry,no clue.I use regular box fans for my chickens.


----------

